# Night time Narrow gauge



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ther have been some special doings down in Chama, with two night shoots going on. The first few show a class c-18 next to a class k36. The size differential is impressive. The c-18 /k36 combo has not been done before, primarily since a c class loco has not been running for the last 50years. The Durango rail historical society finshed the restoration of 315 a few years ago and she was getting some miles in excursion service on the C and T. The second group of photos shows the new parlor car in fron t o f the depot . The period costumes are particularly effective, as is the lighting. For those who do not understand, the smoke is not faked, that is how it looks in a long exposure at night - the smoke is the only thing moving.


Lighting and setup was done by Mike Ripley of Anaheim, and t he pictures displayed at this link are by Roger hogan , of Chama

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../photogalleries/09-29-09nightshoot/night.htm>http://www.trainstuff.info/forctsrr.../night.htm


Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,

I saw these photos a couple of days ago on the Narrow Gauge Discussion Group. Roger took some absolutely beautiful shots.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked them out and there are some _fabulous_ shots of a C-18 and a K-36 together at night! It's worth taking the time to check it out!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Jonathan, great pics! 

Gary, How do I find the Narrow Gauge Discussion Group? 

Bert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bert,

Here is the link for the group. Enjoy.

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/list.php?1


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, one engine is bigger than the other. Are you sure they're the same scale????? 

(Ducking for cover) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Booooooooooo! That's bad.


----------

